# UA Dream 65 thoughts?



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Has anyone been able to try the pedal yet? Thoughts?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks cool. I always have a hard time believing something like that will give you the same response as the real thing. Kingsley, for example, makes a pedal that is an actual part for part (more or less) recreation of the preamp section of a Deluxe Reverb- all hand wired no less. Add in your choice of many great reverb pedals and any power amp or amp sim and you'll probably have a much more authentic sounding and responsive setup. Again, not to doubt it's a quality unit but there are other options for a compact "amp" setup.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

zztomato said:


> Looks cool. I always have a hard time believing something like that will give you the same response as the real thing. Kingsley, for example, makes a pedal that is an actual part for part (more or less) recreation of the preamp section of a Deluxe Reverb- all hand wired no less. Add in your choice of many great reverb pedals and any power amp or amp sim and you'll probably have a much more authentic sounding and responsive setup. Again, not to doubt it's a quality unit but there are other options for a compact "amp" setup.


Yeah, I agree. Though honestly, I’m way more flexible now since i recorded my last EP using just a strymon iridium. I just didn’t have the room to mic an amp. But I did run my Tubesteader Beekeeper as an always on tube preamp. That really helped things. 

But yeah, as a tool, I don’t mind using amp sims anymore.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I've seen more complaints than usual for the new buzzy thing about the Vox version, specifically Reverb user reviews. I owned the UA Starlight for a minute and while it sounded great I found the interface annoying (phone, small switches for presets) and didn't keep it.

I do own a UA Apollo Interface and have a couple amp sims in my DAW -- there's a Fuchs ODS that's great, and the UA Ampeg SVT sim is phenomenal. 

I would be surprised if the dream was significantly better than the fender setting in the iridium which I thought was the best one when I owned one.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had the Dream and Ruby in my hands. They are A LOT better than the Iridium. I've played them side by side with the Iridium and the Walrus ACS-1. Again, A LOT better. The iridium feels flat and lifeless next to them.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

TimH said:


> I've had the Dream and Ruby in my hands. They are A LOT better than the Iridium. I've played them side by side with the Iridium and the Walrus ACS-1. Again, A LOT better. The iridium feels flat and lifeless next to them.


Hmmm that’s definitely what I’m hearing. 

Thinking of trading/selling my iridium for the Dream since I only use the fender setting.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Hmmm that’s definitely what I’m hearing.
> 
> Thinking of trading/selling my iridium for the Dream since I only use the fender setting.


Yup, do it. The Dream was made for someone like you!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

TimH said:


> Yup, do it. The Dream was made for someone like you!


You convinced me! XD


----------



## Jack Donaghy (6 mo ago)

I have the ACS1 from Walrus and had the Iridium for a while. The Dream seems like it's more what I am looking for. I don't ever use any of the Marshall or Vox style amps. Disappointed by the lack of stereo ins and outs


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I have the ACS1 from Walrus and had the Iridium for a while. The Dream seems like it's more what I am looking for. I don't ever use any of the Marshall or Vox style amps. Disappointed by the lack of stereo ins and outs


Every pedal you just mentioned has stereo ins and outs - Iridum, ACS, and Dream


----------



## Jack Donaghy (6 mo ago)

TimH said:


> Every pedal you just mentioned has stereo ins and outs - Iridum, ACS, and Dream


Dream has stereo in and out? Well hot dog that is a game changer for me. The photo looked like it only had one in and one out


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Dream has stereo in and out? Well hot dog that is a game changer for me. The photo looked like it only had one in and one out


Can confirm it’s stereo in and out


----------



## Jack Donaghy (6 mo ago)

TimH said:


> Can confirm it’s stereo in and out


Interesting. So it has separate input and output jacks? I don’t have to use a TRS splitter?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Interesting. So it has separate input and output jacks? I don’t have to use a TRS splitter?


Correct.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

TimH said:


> Every pedal you just mentioned has stereo ins and outs - Iridum, ACS, and Dream


What I’ve really loved about the Dream is the edge of breakup tone I’ve heard. In a mix, that kinda tone sounds fantastic.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> What I’ve really loved about the Dream is the edge of breakup tone I’ve heard. In a mix, that kinda tone sounds fantastic.


Also the way a drive pedal blends with it is next level. When you add a pedal to iridium or ACSit almost sounds like that pedal is sitting on top of the sim…with the Dream they meld together just like a good pedal and good amp do. Hard to explain, but super easy to hear and feel when comparing them side by side.


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

I have a UA Ruby coming in and I am very excited to try it! It will be replacing a Simplifier Deluxe.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is kinda stopping me from getting an Iridium but since the UA dream is out of stock everywhere, I might as well try the iridium for now, if I can find a used one.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

juone95 said:


> I have a UA Ruby coming in and I am very excited to try it! It will be replacing a Simplifier Deluxe.


Let us know what you think!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> This is kinda stopping me from getting an Iridium but since the UA dream is out of stock everywhere, I might as well try the iridium for now, if I can find a used one.


I've been thinking about selling my iridium and buying the dream new but looks like there won't be stock until like September. So I've decided to wait it out. In the meantime, the Iridium really is still a great amp sim. Combined with my Tubesteader Beekeeper, it is a great sound.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> I've been thinking about selling my iridium and buying the dream new but looks like there won't be stock until like September. So I've decided to wait it out. In the meantime, the Iridium really is still a great amp sim. Combined with my Tubesteader Beekeeper, it is a great sound.


Yeah that's what I have found out. I still need to buy an FRFR speaker for it though. I'm the same that I don't really need the other amp sims. All I need is the Fender sim. So the UA Dream would be perfect.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have been saving up for Strymon Iriduim, I like the 3 different amp options. This is a pretty cool alternative though. Not much price difference, I do like to buy used and it will be a while before these are on the used market. Having said that Iriduim are hard to find used as well!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

MarkM said:


> I have been saving up for Strymon Iriduim, I like the 3 different amp options. This is a pretty cool alternative though. Not much price difference, I do like to buy used and it will be a while before these are on the used market. Having said that Iriduim are hard to find used as well!


The Two Notes Revolt might also be another option for you since it will have Fender, Marshall and Soldano amp sims:









ReVolt Guitar | Two notes


3-channel guitar amp simulator featuring an all analog signal path. Inject some warmth and bite into your tone courtesy of a 12AX7 preamp tube running at high voltage.




www.two-notes.com


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Xevyn said:


> The Two Notes Revolt might also be another option for you since it will have Fender, Marshall and Soldano amp sims:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does look really cool and having a tube is anice touch but I’m trying to get away from using IRs I think. I like the simplicity of the UA stuff.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Sunny1433 said:


> it does look really cool and having a tube is anice touch but I’m trying to get away from using IRs I think. I like the simplicity of the UA stuff.


Well technically the UA is using IR's/cab sims as well 

But I have to admit the knob to select the "speaker" is pretty slick since you can make a change without needing an app. 

I just don't understand why they couldn't at least add a headphone jack to the UA pedals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's one on Reverb right now. 
Universal Audio Dream ’65 Reverb Amplifier | Reverb


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> There's one on Reverb right now.
> Universal Audio Dream ’65 Reverb Amplifier | Reverb


looking for a used one for now. I may actually have a lead on a used Woodrow to tide me over until I wait.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Xevyn said:


> Well technically the UA is using IR's/cab sims as well
> 
> But I have to admit the knob to select the "speaker" is pretty slick since you can make a change without needing an app.
> 
> I just don't understand why they couldn't at least add a headphone jack to the UA pedals.


True, but there's no need to change out the IRs in the UA stuff which reduces option paralysis haha


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

And here it is! Spent about 2 and a half hours with it - dialing in tones and rehearsing. The clean tones are similar-ish to the Iridium though the Dream has more sparkle and more bass. The edge of breakup tones were what I was most excited about and that definitely is where the difference lies. It's super dynamic and well, I was just really inspired by this tone. Roll back the volume and it's clean and warm. At full volume, it's bitey in just the right way.

I think I'll make a video about it


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Here’s a quick clip of me running my MJM London Ge Fuzz through the Dream. It compressed in just the right way and felt really good to play. And it didn’t fall apart. The notes still had some clarity despite the high amount of fuzz. 

Really really impressed so far. 









Germanium MJM Fuzz through the UAFX Dream ‘65







youtube.com


----------

